# MV Panagia Soumela (ex Lady of Mann)



## kev36630 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi there,

Does anyone know if the Panagia Soumela is still laid up? also for what reason ? I have noticed several pictures with her alongside in Greece and not alot seems to be happening with her....

Thanks


----------

